
Show HN: Beautiful Todo CLI Manager - darrikonn
https://github.com/darrikonn/td-cli
======
huhtenberg
Looking at the screencap - why is 'td' so laggy?

There's a perceptible delay of what looks like at least a second when replying
to almost all commands.

